# Selling Fish? Purple & Yellow Tang pair



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I may be moving and thinking of selling my fish... I have a Yellow & Purple Tang pair that get along quite well (noob accident gone good) How much should I ask for them? 
I was offered $250 for the pair...


*c/p*


----------

